# Jimfromlawnguylands Lawn Journal 2021



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

First mow of the year and I figured I'd start a journal, hope I can keep up with it.
Raked the front yard(I hate acorns) leveled the old trees stumps some more. Got a mow In and added scotts starter with meso. Plan on zone spraying prodiamine In A week or so. Hope the meso puts a hurt on this strange grassy weed that I've been unable to identify/kill. Still have bent grass in the back but it's a world of difference from last year. Maybe next winter ill get around to a soil test if I can find a lab that I like.


----------

